# Circulation pump vs. Filter



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

If we use one of those powerhead circulation pumps and we have cycled our tank and provide plants, do we still need to use a filter?

If filters provide beneficial bacteria to break down compounds in your tank that are harmful, if we are able to supply that through a cycled tank and plants can we just use the circulation pump and scrap the filter? Or do we still need it? 

Could someone explain to me?

Thanks!


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

One reason for a filter is to filter out all of the waste from your fish/plants. One thing you could do is add a little foam pre-filter to the powerhead inlet so you dont suck waste/plant matter into your powerhead and risk clogging it up. Technically unless you have a moderatly stocked or above aquarium you dont really need a filter as long as you have adequate water movement.

EDIT: Forgot to add that if you have messy fish like my Pleco you will need a filter ^_^


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Right. Unless you have really messy fish, you don't really need a filter becaue the plants take care of cleaning the water of wastes. If you are relying on water column fertilizers and CO2, then you may need water movement to get good circulation throughout the tank.

-Dave


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Good question. Yes, a filter does several things that may not be needed in a particular set up, but if I went down to just power heads I would still use a sponge over the intake to keep from clogging it too fast. This counts as filtration. Mechanical and bio- lots of nitrifying bacteria grow on a sponge. 

Mechanical filtration: Try setting up your filter without fine floss. Is the tank still as clear as you want it? If you transplant something, does the cloudiness settle fast enough for you?
Now remove the finer sponge. Ask yourself the same questions. Then remove the coarse sponge....

Chemical filtration: If you add peat moss or coral sand to the filter for the fish, can you figure out a way to get these benefits without the filter? Do you want to add these to the substrate? Can you prepare the new water using these things fast enough for you to be able to do enough water changes? 

Bio filtration: in a planted tank the plants remove most of the nitrogen, and all the microorganisms that are normally found in the filter are also in the tank. I would go slow in removing the filter (start by removing one piece of media per week) so that the microorganisms can regrow in the tank with the least disruption. 

Water movement circulates O, CO2, fertilizers, micros, fish waste and all the other chemicals so that there is the least build up and the things are made available to all the plants, and all the bacteria.


----------

